# FLOOD UPDATE: Midwest flooding doesn't spare Bismarck area



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*Midwest flooding fears turn to Bismarck *
By BLAKE NICHOLSON Associated Press Writer , The Associated Press - BISMARCK, N.D.

http://www.inforum.com/event/apArticle/id/D974NPOG0/

A major winter storm raised flood fears for Bismarck on the Missouri River on Tuesday, even as communities 200 miles to the east along the Red River fought to hold back rising waters there.

Sen. Kent Conrad, D-N.D., called Bismarck "the most urgent threat" in North Dakota because of ice jams north and south of town and heavy snow forecast.

The Army Corps of Engineers cut water releases Tuesday from the Garrison Dam, about 50 miles upriver from Bismarck. The city also ordered the evacuation of homes along the river where access roads were under water in the middle of the spring blizzard. It wasn't immediately clear how many homes.

Authorities also transferred 146 inmates from the Missouri River Correctional Center, a medium-security prison along the Missouri River, to the main state penitentiary. Deputy warden Patrick Branson said the river was close enough that officials "felt we had to get all those guys out of there."

The National Weather Service forecast 8 to 14 inches of snow for much of central and western North Dakota, including Bismarck, with up to 20 inches in some spots.

... The corps said the river in Bismarck jumped 2 feet since Monday, to 15 feet, just a foot below flood stage. But it said it would take about two days for the Garrison Dam action to benefit the Bismarck area.

Evan and Tove Mandigo and their two English setters fled their home in Bismarck's Fox Island neighborhood in the middle of the night after being notified of the rising water. "We went to the window and looked out and the river was in our back yard," Tove Mandigo said. "We didn't have enough time to make any real decisions on what we were going to take. We took medicines, clothes, shoes, and we left."

Don Canton, a spokesman for Gov. John Hoeven, said officials were considering using dynamite to blow up an ice jam at Bismarck. Salt could also be used to open up a river channel, he said. "It's probably going to be a two-prong approach," he said. Explosives were being trucked in from the National Guard's Camp Grafton facility.

___


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

This just amazes me. North Dakota was "just" declared a disaster area. I remember when Katrina hit New Orleans. Was that a different story? I've seen photos and footage of ND. There is devastation everywhere. But what I haven't seen is the people from ND asking, "Why isn't the government helping?" No it because they are proud, hard working people who don't look for handouts. Why isn't there a telethon raising money for the flood victims. Why isn't Kanye West saying, "Barak Obama hates white people!" ! It's a whole different ballgame. My thought and prayers are with all the people of that area. I did notice one difference in both sets of photos. In New Orleans you see the emergency workers building dams and laying sand bags while the residents flee. Some of the photos from ND I've seen everyone helping out.

Ask not what your country can do for you; ask what you can do for your country. Man, things have changed dramatically since I was a kid.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Very good points!

I'm a little suspicious Conrad and Dorgan must be rubbing elbows with Obama to get this. Is this merely politics to ensure Conrad and Dorgan get voted in again? :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Listening to the radio in Jamestown all we hear about is Fargo. However, our son called an hour ago and they were evacuating him and his family. There is an ice jam on the Missouri River south of Bismarck, and one north of Bismarck. Water is already up around the houses in southwest Bismarck. They were told there would be major trouble if the ice dam north of Bismarck broke first. As I understand that happened just a few minutes ago.


----------



## sage (Nov 10, 2007)

Any one have any news about the Linton area?
Have a friend there. last email was monday and he said the house was flooded they were okay but moved out.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*Ice jams still threaten flooding in Bismarck area*

http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles ... 55p1o0.txt

Mar 25, 2009 - 11:45:22 CDT
By BLAKE NICHOLSON
BISMARCK, N.D. - One ice jam clogging the Missouri River prevented more water from pouring downstream into the flood-threatened city Wednesday, but officials considered dynamiting another jam of car-size ice chunks that backed water upstream into the metro area.

Officials had called for more volunteers to help with sandbagging as residents of some low-lying areas were told to evacuate.

Gov. John Hoeven said Wednesday that although some water was flowing around the upstream ice jam the river appeared to be holding steady.

"Since midnight, the Missouri River has not risen," Bismarck Mayor John Warford said at a news conference. "The fact that it could break at any time is bad news. But right now, the ice jam around the Double Ditch has not broken," Warford said.

The National Weather Service backed off a report that the upstream ice jam had broken, in an area known as Double Ditch, releasing as much as 1 to 2 feet of water toward the city. However, meteorologist Joshua Scheck said the ice jam was unpredictable and the weather service was maintaining its flash flood warning for a three-county area.

Officials hope to break up the downstream ice jam, possibly using explosives. That jam, created by ice flowing down the Heart River, was made up of chunks of ice up to 3 feet thick and the size of small cars, said Assistant Water Commission Engineer Todd Sando.

"The ice is just solid as a rock," he said.

Maj. Gen. David Sprynczynatyk (sprin-sin-AT'-ik), commander of the North Dakota National Guard, said a U.S. Army Corps of Engineers expert on river ice jams and explosives experts from an Idaho company surveyed the area by helicopter Wednesday.

The call for volunteers Wednesday in Bismarck was made after residents of low-lying subdivisions in Bismarck and Mandan were told to evacuate. Fox Island residents Jane and Michael Pole didn't need much prodding to evacuate. "We just grabbed a bag, threw some stuff in and left," Jane Pole said.









Flood water from the Missouri River surrounds a home in the Fox Island neighborhood of Bismarck, N.D. on Tuesday, March 24, 2009. (AP Photo/The Bismarck Tribune, Tom Stromme)

Some 200 miles east of Bismarck, officials also called for more sandbagging volunteers in Fargo, and its cross-river neighbor, Moorhead, Minn., where the Red River was projected to crest at 39 to 41 feet Friday evening. It had risen to 34 feet by early Wednesday. The record for Fargo is 39.6 feet set in the 1997 flood.

Officials said the flood threat intensified when the region was struck Tuesday by the blizzard that had shut down wide areas of the northern Plains.

President Barack Obama declared North Dakota a federal disaster area, which means the federal government will pay 75 percent of state and local government costs for the flood fight.

Sand supplies briefly ran out in Fargo early Wednesday because icy roads made travel difficult for a Minnesota supplier. City officials quickly found a local supplier and said they were 95 percent done with the effort to raise dikes to 42 feet. Engineers were being sent out to make sure the dikes were sound.

Snow was still falling Wednesday in the Red River Valley region, with several inches on the ground, and people were advised not to travel. The continuing bad weather forced Grand Forks to cancel two busloads of volunteers who planned to head upstream to Fargo.

More sandbagging was planned in part of Grand Forks, the city hardest hit by the 1997 Red River flood. An elaborate dike system was built after that disaster. The Red had risen to nearly 42 feet in Grand Forks on Wednesday morning with a crest of 50 to 53 feet projected for Monday or Tuesday, compared with the record of 54.4 feet set in 1997.

The Bismarck area got 8 inches of snow from the blizzard, with wind gusting to more than 45 mph, the National Weather Service said Wednesday morning. Light snow continued falling Wednesday morning, with a temperature of 19 degrees, the weather service said.

The blizzard had blocked hundreds of miles of highways in Montana, Wyoming, South Dakota, North Dakota and Nebraska. The southwestern North Dakota town of Marmarth reported 22.5 inches of snow and up to 2.5 feet of snow fell in South Dakota's rugged Black Hills.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Latest news about the ice jam to the north is that it IS HOLDING.

Earlier rumors about it breaking were WRONG.

Hopefully it holds on a LOT longer.

For photos of the Western part of North Dakota, click here:

http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles ... 260893.txt

Click the "View pictures" link and be prepared to be amazed.

Wow. 

(note that pics of Linton are also in here)


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Our Bismarck office is 2 buildings down from the blue building, near University & Walchter. The water shown is on the frontage road, Basin Ave.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

11:51 am ET
Flooding in Bismarck, ND: Although news gathering was slow at first, flooding has been ongoing in the city of Bismarck, North Dakota for two days now.

http://www.weather.com/newscenter/topst ... m=hp_news2

A flash flood warning is currently in effect until 11:30 am CT for southwestern Burleigh County which includes areas of southern Bismarck. Flood waters are rising rapidly from storm drain overflow due to Missouri River flooding.

This flash flood warning refers to this area in south Bismarck from Cottonwood Lake to Skyway Park Village. This is a recent development in the flooding in Bismarck.

Meanwhile, there has been ongoing flooding along the Missouri River in the outlined area below.










This is a youtube.com video uploaded yesterday showing the flooding taking place in Mandan, North Dakota which is the city across the Missouri River from Bismarck. This is likely flooding from the Heart River which is a tributary of the Missouri River and runs along the south and west side of Mandan.






The Heart River is at major flood stage and currently at 20.3 feet. Flood stage is 17 feet. Thankfully it is forecast to fall through the remainder of the week.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That YouTube video shows the entrance to Southport, one of the nicest developments in town (just south of the expressway on the Bismarck side).

Yup, ice jam is still holding solid. The sheriff's and the Nat. Guard has been watching it. This is the jam by Double Ditch (N. side of town, the one that had the biggest worry of breaking and flooding).


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Glad to hear the big ice jam upsteam didn't break free. I guess there are three separate ice jams upstream. I wonder if a small one gave way, or the weather service thought the one broke because water was running around it.

I think I would like to sit on shore in a tank and just smack ordinance into that ice jam from shore. Get on a river bluff overlooking the river so there is a steep enough angle to minimize ricochet and let her rip. Any excuse to go shooting for an afternoon.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They're scheduling the lighting of dynamite on the southern jam any time now...they're asking all residents in that area to stay away from windows around the time of the blast.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I sure hope that works out Chris. I guess it may be to late for residents of Fox Island. It sounds like they had to get out yesterday. Some nice homes will have damage in that area.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*New weapon against ND flooding: Explosives *
By BLAKE NICHOLSON Associated Press Writer

http://www.jamestownsun.com/ap/index.cf ... =D975728O2

BISMARCK, N.D.

Helicopters carried demolition crews to a Missouri River ice jam imperiling Bismarck on Wednesday to set explosives in hopes of blasting the channel clear.

State officials hoped removing the ice jam would relieve flooding along the Missouri that had already forced the evacuation of about 1,700 people from low-lying areas in the state's capital city.

The jam, created by ice flowing down the Heart River, was made up of chunks of ice up to 3 feet thick and the size of small cars, said Assistant Water Commission Engineer Todd Sando. It was about 11 miles downstream of the city. "The ice is just solid as a rock," Sando said.

Lisa Kelly, owner of the company brought in to attack the jam, said her team would be lowered by helicopter onto the ice to drill holes and place their explosives. They were to be tethered for safety, with two boats standing by, she said. Kelly said the company, Advanced Explosives Demolition, has blasted ice jams in other states, but more often brings down high-rise buildings, smokestacks and bridges.

A second ice jam about 10 miles upstream of Bismarck was also a concern. The National Weather Service reported erroneously Wednesday morning that the jam had given way, and warned of a sudden river rise of 1 to 2 feet at Bismarck. The weather service stood by a flash flood warning issued in a three-county area, saying the jam was unpredictable.

Though some water was flowing around the upstream ice jam, the river appeared to be holding steady. "Since midnight, the Missouri River has not risen," Bismarck Mayor John Warford said at a news conference.

Bismarck's day began with an urgent call for volunteers after residents of low-lying subdivisions in Bismarck and Mandan, just across the river, were told to evacuate. Fox Island residents Jane and Michael Pole didn't need much prodding to evacuate. "We just grabbed a bag, threw some stuff in and left," Jane Pole said.

The Bismarck area got 8 inches of snow from the blizzard, with wind gusting to more than 45 mph, the National Weather Service said Wednesday morning. Light snow continued falling Wednesday morning, with a temperature of 19 degrees, the weather service said.

The blizzard had blocked hundreds of miles of highways in Montana, Wyoming, South Dakota, North Dakota and Nebraska. The southwestern North Dakota town of Marmarth reported 22.5 inches of snow and up to 2.5 feet of snow fell in South Dakota's rugged Black Hills.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Not meant in bad taste, but helos? Bring in the big guns for that ice :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*ND mayor `cautiously optimistic' after demo experts blast ice near jam to help drain flood*

Demolition crews blasted chunks of ice near a huge ice jam in the Missouri River on Wednesday in a bid to open a channel, like pulling out a giant plug to drain a flood threatening the city.

"We are cautiously optimistic," Bismarck Mayor John Warford said after explosives detonated on about 500 feet of ice just south of the jam. He said officials would have a better assessment Wednesday night but that water appeared to be moving.

Water backing up behind the dam of car-size ice blocks already had forced the evacuation of about 1,700 people from low-lying areas in North Dakota's capital.

In Bismarck, the Missouri River jam was created by ice floating down the Heart River, with some chunks up to 3 feet thick and the size of small cars. The jam was about 11 miles downstream from the city.

"The ice is just solid as a rock," Assistant Water Commission Engineer Todd Sando said.

Crews from Advanced Explosives Demolition, with help from National Guard, the Army Corps of Engineers and the Coast Guard, drilled 80 holes in the ice to detonate clay-like explosives. Greg Wilz, North Dakota's homeland security director, said a second set of explosives was being considered for later Wednesday, along with salt to help speed the breakup and backhoes to break up ice sheets near the river's west bank.

Roger Kay, an Army Corps of Engineers hydraulic engineer, said ice downstream from that jam appeared to be melting and weakening, meaning less resistance once the jam is broken loose.

"The ice is showing signs of becoming more rotten," Kay said.

A second ice jam about 10 miles upstream of Bismarck was also a concern, holding back a growing reservoir.

The National Weather Service posted a flash flood warning for a three-county area, saying the integrity of that ice jam, in an area called Double Ditch, was unpredictable.

___


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*Crew blasts Missouri River ice at Bismarck*
Janell Cole, N.D. Capitol Bureau
Published Wednesday, March 25, 2009

http://www.jamestownsun.com/articles/in ... ction=News

BISMARCK - Moments after ice was blown up on the Missouri River this afternoon, Gov. John Hoeven reported he could see trees and ice moving out of the flooded Fox Island housing development in south Bismarck, giving city and state officials hope that the river is moving and the ice jam threatening much of the city will abate.

The water that's crept up drainage ditches and seeped into southside neighborhoods starting Sunday represents history. It's the first time Bismarck has had a spring flood since 1952, which was while the Garrison Dam was being built upstream to prevent such situations.

The dam was shut off completely on Tuesday, the first time that has happened since it was built.

The demolition crew that blasted the ice was assisted by the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, National Guard and Coast Guard. They did not blow up the ice jam itself; instead, the 80 holes were drilled and blasted in the sheet ice holding back the jam just off Fox Island.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bismarck Flood Updates as of 9PM Wed night:

*The Bismarck-Mandan Chamber of Commerce is coordinating volunteer efforts for flood relief. People can call the chamber at 223-5660 to request or offer assistance. There also will be an on-line sign up at www.bismarckmandan.com.

*The AmVets Club in Bismarck will have a food drive at its craft fair from 10 to 3 p.m. Sunday. They are accepting nonperishable food and items for pets, such as dry pet food.

*North Dakota Teen Challenge clients and employees will be assisting with flood relief efforts. The organization is looking for men's waders and rainboots for its volunteers. Contact Kate Bommarito at 667-2131 for more information.

*Kirkwood Mall has closed for the day, and several other business in the area are closed or are considering closing, so employees can tend to their homes and help with sandbagging efforts.

*Highway 1806 from 19th Street South to County Road 138 will be closed so experts can work on the ice jam, Morton County and Mandan announced.

*Bismarck Public School parents teacher conferences are still on for Thursday

*After school sports practices are cancelled in Bismarck Public Schools. Baseball and softball games on Friday and Saturday are postponed. No varsity games tonight.

*University of Mary cancelled all athletic events.

**Sandbags are available at the Mandan Shop at 411 Sixth Ave. SE near the Mandan softball diamonds 24/7. All sandbags are free.*

*The state Transportation Department says Interstate 94 is open again from Dickinson to Mandan, the Associated Press reports.

*A no-travel advisory is in effect for eastern North Dakota due to blowing snow there. That includes Grand Forks, Fargo, Jamestown, Wahpeton and Valley City.

*Bismarck Expressway is closed between Airport Road and Third Street in Bismarck. A detour is in place. The eastbound detour is from Bismarck Expressway, north on Third Street to Main Avenue and then east on Main to Airport Road, south on Airport Road back to Bismarck Expressway.

*The westbound detour is from Expressway, north on Airport Road to Main, then west on Main to Third and south on Third back to Expressway.

*University of Mary is closed.

*Volunteers are needed for sandbagging operations at the Civic Center. Volunteers are asked to report to the Civic Center as soon as possible. *Park in Lot D on the south side of the Civic Center and use Door E52 to register and receive instructions. Wear work clothes and gloves and bring a water bottle. If you have a shovel, bring it.

*Sandbags remain available for pickup at the Civic Center on a 24/7 basis and also will be available at the Bismarck landfill bailer building at 2111 52nd St. starting at 7 a.m. Another 1 million sandbags are on their way to Bismarck from Fargo, officials said.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

wow, those videos are nuts.... 

I had every intention of heading to bismarck at 5pm tonight to help with the bagging but ended up working till almost 7 so that threw a kink in my plans.

Good luck to all down there. :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I've seen a little demo work done with dynamite. 2/3 of the energy goes down when its touched off. I read they were drilling holes to position their blasts, they should be leaving it on the surface of the ice so it blows a bigger hole. Then run in and get the fish that will be laying all over... thats good fishing!! :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Sandbags are available at the landfil on the NE side of town. When we left there last night there was a TON of sandbags sitting around and we were wondering why the hell no one was picking them up!!!

Also thanks to those who supplied the amazing food for the sandbaggers!


----------

